# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Eisprong of iets anders??

## Jojo76

Hallo allemaal.

Toen ik gisteravond naar de wc ging en het boeltje beneden afveegde zat er doorzichtig, plakkerig slijm op het wc-papier. Later ging ik nog een keer en toen kwam er veel meer mee en bleef er ook iets hangen uit mijn vagina. Je kon er draadjes van trekken. Wat kan dit zijn? Is dit de eisprong of iets anders? Ik heb nu ook gevoelige borsten merkte ik vanmorgen met opstaan. Ik ben 23 april gestopt met de pil nadat ik die bijna 10 jaar heb geslikt omdat mijn menstruatie niet loopt zoals het moet. Ik maak me er wel zorgen om. Ik heb vanmorgen mijn huisarts gebeld maar de praktijk is gesloten wegens vakantie tot en met 9 mei. Er zit wel een andere huisarts voor spoedgevallen maar volgens mij is dit dat niet dus bel ik maar niet.

----------


## Jojo76

Ik zie dat er een smiley voor mijn berichtje staat maar dat moet natuurlijk niet. Ik dacht dat ik een vraagteken had geplaatst. Kan het ook niet meer veranderen zie ik.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Jojo,

Dit zou best wel eens je eisprong geweest kunnen zijn, heb je toevallig ook last gehad van buikpijnen? Ik heb trouwens het icoontje veranderd voor je hoor  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Jojo76

> Hallo Jojo,
> 
> Dit zou best wel eens je eisprong geweest kunnen zijn, heb je toevallig ook last gehad van buikpijnen? Ik heb trouwens het icoontje veranderd voor je hoor 
> 
> Groetjes Sylvia


Ja, ik heb wel buikpijn gehad en nu eigenlijk nog wel iets. Ook heb ik sinds gevoelige tepels. Gisteren had ik het weer met afvegen en net ook weer heel iets. Een collega van een vriendin van mij zegt dat ik ook zwanger kan zijn maar dat kan ik me niet voorstellen. Ik heb de pil jaren geslikt en ook netjes op tijd ingenomen altijd. Als ik het over 2 weken dan niet wordt ga ik voor de zekerheid maar een testje halen maar die zal vast en zeker negatief uitvallen.

Bedankt voor het veranderen. Het stond zo raar een lachebekkie.  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

Hoi,

Gezien de data's zou het de ei-sprong eigenlijk niet kunnen zijn 23-04 gestopt + 12/14 dagen. Kom ik niet op 3-05. Maar goed je lijf is zich weer aan het aanpassen. En de eisprong kan de eerste maand weer min of meer normaal zijn, dat kan ook nog maanden duren. Mijn echtgenoot is, zoals ik al eens eerder vermeld heb, niet meer ongesteld geworden tussen het stoppen met de pil en onze eerste zwangerschap. Dus alles kan  :Wink: 

Gr Ikke

----------


## Jojo76

> Hoi,
> 
> Gezien de data's zou het de ei-sprong eigenlijk niet kunnen zijn 23-04 gestopt + 12/14 dagen. Kom ik niet op 3-05. Maar goed je lijf is zich weer aan het aanpassen. En de eisprong kan de eerste maand weer min of meer normaal zijn, dat kan ook nog maanden duren. Mijn echtgenoot is, zoals ik al eens eerder vermeld heb, niet meer ongesteld geworden tussen het stoppen met de pil en onze eerste zwangerschap. Dus alles kan 
> 
> Gr Ikke


Ik heb gisteren toch een huisarts kunnen spreken en die vertelde mij dat het met bepaalde dagen van de cyclus wel voor kon komen dus ik maak me vooralsnog geen zorgen. Ik ga als de menstruatie niet doorzet rond de 18e een test halen.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Jojo,

Fijn dat je nog even een huisarts hebt kunnen spreken. Dan ben je iig wel alvast wat geruster. Een test doen kan natuurlijk altijd als je over tijd bent, scheelt misschien ook wel. Dus even afwachten.. Laat je het ons weten hoe het verder afgelopen is tegen die tijd?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Jojo76

> Hoi Jojo,
> 
> Fijn dat je nog even een huisarts hebt kunnen spreken. Dan ben je iig wel alvast wat geruster. Een test doen kan natuurlijk altijd als je over tijd bent, scheelt misschien ook wel. Dus even afwachten.. Laat je het ons weten hoe het verder afgelopen is tegen die tijd?
> 
> Groetjes Sylvia


Ja hoor. Ik hou jullie op de hoogte.

----------


## Jojo76

Ik ben zojuist ongesteld geworden. Ik zou normaal gesproken donderdag de laatste pil hebben gehad en dan word ik het altijd dinsdags en nu dus 3 weken geleden gestopt en nu de menstruatie gekregen die ik eigenlijk de 18e pas had verwacht. Wat ben ik blij!!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Jojo,

Gelukkig dat je eindelijk ongesteld geworden bent!

----------


## Jojo76

> @ Jojo,
> 
> Gelukkig dat je eindelijk ongesteld geworden bent!


Thanks... nu even afwachten of het echt doorzet. Ik heb nog niet veel last dus misschien is het inmiddels alweer voorbij??

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Jojo,

Ook dat schijnt normaal te zijn :Wink:  Je lichaam moet wennen zonder extra hormonen te functioneren. En wat niet aangemaakt wordt hoeft er tijdens menstruatie niet uit  :Wink: 
Ik hoop dat het komende cyclus helemaal loopt zoals jij dat wenst.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Jojo76

> Hoi Jojo,
> 
> Ook dat schijnt normaal te zijn Je lichaam moet wennen zonder extra hormonen te functioneren. En wat niet aangemaakt wordt hoeft er tijdens menstruatie niet uit 
> Ik hoop dat het komende cyclus helemaal loopt zoals jij dat wenst.
> 
> Gr Ikke


Dank je. Het is dus niet over maar daar ben ik alleen maar blij om. Hoe reken ik nu het beste uit hoe lang mijn cyclus is?

----------


## ikke64

Zover als mij bekent is het gewoon een kwestie van eerste dag menstruatie tot de eerste dag van de volgende. En de periode na de eisprong, evt via de thermometer methode te bepalen, is belangrijker mbt zwanger worden dan de lengte van de periode ervoor. Wat weet ik nog meer te vertellen. Oja, probeer er zo min mogelijk mee bezich te zijn. Blijf gewoon je leven leiden, genieten. Evt beginnen met folium zuur.
Nog vragen, laat maar horen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Jojo76

> Zover als mij bekent is het gewoon een kwestie van eerste dag menstruatie tot de eerste dag van de volgende. En de periode na de eisprong, evt via de thermometer methode te bepalen, is belangrijker mbt zwanger worden dan de lengte van de periode ervoor. Wat weet ik nog meer te vertellen. Oja, probeer er zo min mogelijk mee bezich te zijn. Blijf gewoon je leven leiden, genieten. Evt beginnen met folium zuur.
> Nog vragen, laat maar horen.
> 
> Gr Ikke


Oké dank je wel.

----------


## Jojo76

Ik ben vanmorgen weer ongesteld geworden dus nu zou mijn cyclus dus 27 dagen zijn aangezien ik morgen 4 weken geleden ongesteld ben geworden? Denk dat mijn lichaam nog moet wennen zonder hormonen te functioneren dus ben benieuwd hoe het de volgende keer gaat. Moet zeggen dat ik nu al vrij heftig buik- en rugpijn heb en hevig vloei.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Jojo,

27 dagen kan voor jou heel normaal zijn. Kun je nog herinneren hoe het verloop was voor je aan de pil ging.

En nogmaals, de periode na de eisprong is de belangrijkste qua tijds periode.

Succes! En neem gerust een pijn stiller, speciaal tegen menstruatie pijn, als het je functioneren hinderd.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Jojo76

> Hoi Jojo,
> 
> 27 dagen kan voor jou heel normaal zijn. Kun je nog herinneren hoe het verloop was voor je aan de pil ging.
> 
> En nogmaals, de periode na de eisprong is de belangrijkste qua tijds periode.
> 
> Succes! En neem gerust een pijn stiller, speciaal tegen menstruatie pijn, als het je functioneren hinderd.
> 
> Gr Ikke


Nee daar heb ik eerlijk gezegd geen idee meer van. Is ook alweer 10 jaar geleden.  :Wink: 

Ik neem paracetamol tegen de pijn en dat gaat wel goed. I.v.m. mijn maagklachten mag ik niet zomaar een pijnstiller in nemen.

----------


## ikke64

Ok,
Paracetamol is niet de eerste keus bij menstuatie pijnen maar bij maagklachten in de regel wel de minst kwalijke  :Wink: 
Hou ons op de hoogte, ik ben benieuwd hoe het verder gaat.

Gr Ikke

----------

